
Defining a tech startup career trajectory (Spotify, 2016) - boltzmannbrain
https://labs.spotify.com/2016/02/15/spotify-technology-career-steps/
======
boltzmannbrain
I find this quite interesting, as most tech companies in the Bay Area are more
of a "jungle gym" structure than a "ladder". Here they've done a good job of
defining what a career in this environment looks like, setting expectations
and benchmarks for career growth.

